# Watching myself on video...for the second time!



## satans.barber (Sep 10, 2003)

OK, after authoring such depressing threads as 'Watching myself on video...for the first time' and closely following with 'Teaching is turning me into a feeble wreck' (groans inwardly) I'm now feeling a little more positive  

We had the camera back out on Friday (well, actually a different, PAL camera, hence colour video!) and I've made another video clip. Still doesn't look _fantastic_, but I think I look better than I did last time (any improvement is good, right?). After taking advice from the second of the depressing threads, I've been joining in with every lesson and getting lots more practice in, so hopefully I'm getting back to form a bit and improving my fitness and movement.

Vid here, should anyone want to watch it:

http://www.satans.barber.dsl.pipex.com/video/ianReel2.divx.avi

I also made a video for Dave again, if anyone wants to see his, it's here:

http://www.satans.barber.dsl.pipex.com/video/daveReel2.divx.avi

As with last time, it's a DivX/MP3 job for video and sound, so a trip to www.divx.com and a download will be required if you've not played DivX video before. Windows can't play it from a default install.

Hasta,

Ian.


----------



## Disco (Sep 10, 2003)

I think your doing a fine job, keep up the good work.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 11, 2003)

Do that all the time and then study the results...... you'll be surprised how much you will learn from study of yourself from the "2nd point of view".

locking horns (front headlock) needs some work..... but all n all.. a good start!

:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 11, 2003)

if you have more video, please post it here. Thanks

they are cool video. thanks


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 18, 2003)

Big improvement.  Have you been training or what?  That shows what happens when you see yourself on video, you get that 3rd-person perspective. 

Good job!

-MB


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 18, 2003)

Thankyou  

Black belt grading (Kempo Ryu) is a week on Sunday...time's running out!

Ian.


----------



## M F (Sep 18, 2003)

> Black belt grading (Kempo Ryu) is a week on Sunday...time's running out!



Good luck!  Are you going to post a video of that?


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 18, 2003)

Nope, won't be filmed!

Anyway, the video would be way too big to host anywhere that I have access to.

Might put a photo up!

Ian.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Nope, won't be filmed!
> 
> Anyway, the video would be way too big to host anywhere that I have access to.
> ...



we would like to see that. Can you break down this blackbelt video in many parts and post it HERE every week ?

if you have more videos like this, please post it

looking forward to seeing new *movies* soon.

Keep good stuffs coming


----------



## M F (Sep 18, 2003)

I was mostly joking with my previous remark.   I do think it takes guts to put yourself on video and show it in public like you have done.  Most people would be pretty uncomfortable doing that.  Good on ya' for that.  Keep the videos coming, and I will be looking forward to the pic(s) of the grading.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *we would like to see that. Can you break down this blackbelt video in many parts and post it HERE every week ?
> 
> if you have more videos like this, please post it
> ...



Which black belt video's this? Note the 'won't be filmed' bit...!  

Anyway, I don't have space to host any more videos except for on my proper website, and if I put them there I'd shoot straight over my bandwidth limit and get charged.

I only get 1Gb/month and I hit nearly 500Mb of that a month as it is in just text and photos, video would be too much unfortunately.

Plus, getting video from a VCR into a PC and properly encoding it is very time consuming as I'm running out of hard drive space and I have to do it in batches 

Ian.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Which black belt video's this? Note the 'won't be filmed' bit...!
> 
> Anyway, I don't have space to host any more videos except for on my proper website, and if I put them there I'd shoot straight over my bandwidth limit and get charged.
> ...



i don't know if folks at martialtalk.com can do you a favor by hosting your blackbelt video ????

please do it for kempo community


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2003)

OK, how can I say this for the 3rd time without being too blunt - the grading WILL NOT be filmed, whether I had room to host it or not! Sorry!

Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *OK, how can I say this for the 3rd time without being too blunt - the grading WILL NOT be filmed, whether I had room to host it or not! Sorry!
> 
> Ian. *



Enhance your calm Ian!


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 19, 2003)

I would never want a test filmed.  Sometimes you are at your best, then 3 hours later, you just thought you looked good ... (HA, thinking of my own 1st Black.

Good luck ... I am sure you will do well.  I saw the difference between your 1st video and this one, as I noted above.  You are definitly improving ... nobody is ever completely ready for their Black test, but it looks like you are doing everthing you can to be as ready as you can be.  

YOU GO BOY.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2003)

Thankyou Mr. Billings 

I'm in full preparation, I even walked straight past the chip shop on the way home earlier...  

I don't want the test taping for loads of reasons, primarily because there might come into ecistance a video of me bursting through the fire door and being sick after about 6 hours! 

It's going to be a busy weekend, we've got a seminar on the Saturday, then a full grading on the Sunday, and at some point we need to video Mr. Cawood doing the 18 techniques we need for 1st Dan, since no-one at our club knows them! 

I think they want to go out on Saturday night too, but if I go it'll be a swift lemonade and then home to bed to conserve my energy....I've tried grading with a hangover before, that's really _not_ fun!

Ian.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 19, 2003)

satans.barber,

good luck with your black belt test.

don't forget to let us know how everything goes


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2003)

Thankyou 

I'll let you know a week on Sunday, assuming I'm not in hospital and/or have broken all my fingers and/or arms :rofl: 

Actually, I might not be joking...

Ian.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 19, 2003)

.. so what is a "chips" shop?  Is it a fish-n-chips reference?

-MB


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2003)

Hehe, sorry, force of habit - keep forgetting we've got people from all walks here...

Yeah, a 'chip shop' is where you buy fish and chips, I guess it's not that popular in the States, I certainly didn't see any while I was over there!

But then again, you can't buy a corn dog in England! hehe

Ian.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Thankyou
> 
> I'll let you know a week on Sunday, assuming I'm not in hospital and/or have broken all my fingers and/or arms :rofl:
> ...



are you serious ??? broken arm and fingers ???? what kind of black belt test is it ???

i have the feeling your teacher send you to Iraq after reading your post


----------

